# Detailingworld™ Review- Adams Deep Wheel Cleaner



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Adams Deep Wheel Cleaner*

The Adams brand has been in the UK for a while and offer a really good selection of products which are made in the US and are brought to us by Prestige Car Care Shop, for more information on the Adams range of products please have a look here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Just a bit of backgound on this review.... I was lucky enough to win a bottle of the above product in a Facebook competition (By slightly cheating I might add) so I thought I would give it a go and share my thoughts.

We all have slightly differing ways of cleaning our wheels, personally I use a diluted bulk wheel cleaner, sprayed on as a prewash then rinsed off followed with a shampoo and bucket along with brushes and a mitt to get them clean. Every so often though, if I am applying a wheel wax or coating I feel the need for a deep clean so thats where the fallout remover type product comes in....

*The Product:*

The product supplied comes in a quality 500ml PET bottle with the usual Adams branding on the label providing you with all the information you could need.

The actual liquid is bright pink in colour and the smell was a bit strange to say the least, I had to do a couple of sniff tests and sometimes it smelt of Marzipan yet other times you got the eggy stink of a fallout remover, but not as powerful as some fallout removers I have smelt.

*Adams say:*

*Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner 16oz

Changes Colors As It Works!
pH Neutral Cleaner is Tough on Brake Dust, Gentle on Wheels
Dissolves Stubborn Metallic Contamination 
Great for Cleaning Brake Dust from Modern Sport Brakes

Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner is the ultimate way to remove stubborn brake dust and metallic contamination from your wheels. The thick formula clings to wheel surfaces and allows the european derived formula to melt away the stubborn brake dust commonly left behind by many of todays high-performance braking systems. The color changing formula lets you know its working, turning to a deep purple as it activates and does the hard work for you.

Best of all Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner is safe for all wheel finishes. So whether you have factory clear coated wheels, aluminum, powder coat, or paint the highly effective cleaning solution will remove the stubborn brake dust, but will never harm your wheels. Saturate the wheel with Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner and allow the color changing formula to activate. Next agitate the surface with an Adam's Boulder Blonde Wheel Brush, then rinse away the residues to reveal a deeply cleaned wheel.

With active cleaning agents and advanced surfactants the formula is perfect for cleaning away the worst, most baked on brake dust commonly found in the barrel of your wheels. Simply spray on, allow the cleaner to activate, and then agitate using one of Adam's Turbo Sticks or Wheel Woolie Wheel Cleaning tools (sold separately).

Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner is great for more than just wheels too! Have a light colored paint job like white or silver? Then you've no doubt noticed the little orange iron particles that stick to your paint. Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner can be sprayed on these little trouble areas and used to dissolve the iron from these surfaces as well.

Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner is guaranteed to be the best wheel cleaner you've ever experienced!

NOTE: Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner, as with any wheel cleaner, should never be sprayed onto a hot surface. Always allow wheels to completely cool before cleaning. USE COMMON SENSE: If you will be using Deep Wheel Cleaner for the first time on your wheels be sure to test in a small area first to check for any unusual or unexpected results. The active ingredient in Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner does produce a slight odor as its working. This is normal and will quickly dissipate. *

So is it a wheel cleaner or a fallout remover? I am told its a hybrid between the 2 which is something I have not seen before so should be interesting:thumb:

*The Method:*

Quick Maintenance wash on the old X Trail this week, it had not been touched for a few weeks due to work getting in the way so the wheels were looking a bit grubby to say the least.

So concentraing on the front passengers side for the purposes of this review it was time to set about them...



Following the instructions the wheel cleaner was sprayed directly and liberally onto the cool dirty wheels. You could see it start to foam up a bit as it hit the surfaces.



The wheel cleaner was then left to dwell for a couple of minutes until you could see the reaction start to happen (top left picture). The wheel cleaner was then agitated with a detailing brush. You could really see the wheel cleaner foaming up when agitated and looked pretty cool. All of the dirt that was deposited in the corners of the spokes was easily lifted off and the fallout reaction seemd to be pretty strong as the wheels were left for a further couple of minutes.



The wheel was then pressure washed off leaving a really clean finish.



So yeah I was pretty pleased with the cleaning ability of the wheel cleaner and the wheel really looked good but the test doesnt finish here....

I wanted to see how the Deep Wheel cleaner faired as a fallout remover....

The real test of a fallout remover is to spray onto clean wheels, its really easy to get those great pictures of fallout removers doing their thang on a dirty brake dust covered wheel but the real purpose of a fallout remover is to remove stuck on iron particles so for it to be really effective i.e. not have anything in the way of the particles you need to start with a clean surface.

With this in mind the 'clean' wheel was given another liberal spray of Deep Wheel Cleaner to see whats what. Same drill a before, left to dwell for a couple of minutes then agitated with a brush to foam it up.



After a couple of minutes you could see the reaction happening from where the spokes join the wheel and a little bit in the wheel nut recesses but nothing major.



So its possible to deduce that the fallout remover part of the Deep Wheel Cleaner did a good job as a fallout remover on the 1st hit and as I really struggled to see any reaction on the spokes or faces that the 2nd hit was just picking up bits I might have missed.

So all in all good stuff :thumb:

*Price:*

£14.99 for a 500ml or 16oz bottle and is available from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p34/Adam's_Deep_Wheel_Cleaner.html
Or alternatively can be brought in a Gallon size for £54.99 and is availble from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p35/Adam's_Deep_Wheel_Cleaner_Gallon_Refill.html.

Value wise this might not seem very good but this is not an everyday product and you would probably save it for dirty jobs, looking at the bottom picture below you can see that I used about 100ml of product for 5 wheels and I was pretty liberal with application so each bottle would yield 25 wheels worth of cleaning.

*Would I use it again?:*

Its proper effective so yes, next time I have to do some really dirty wheels I will be cracking it out, would I buy it again though? probably not but this is just down to cost.

*Conclusion:*

Adams Deep Wheel Cleaner is a really interesting product, the fact that its a hybrid wheel cleaner with a fallout remover built in makes it pretty unique from what I can tell.

It is a really out standing wheel cleaner but comes with a premium price to match but I am informed it can be diluted 1-1 for maintenance washes.

If you are looking for a heavy duty wheel cleaner that is able to remove fallout as well as gently cleaning wheels this very well might be the one for you.



*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

